# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  فوائد المرأة الطويلة وخصوصا في أنجاب التوائم

## بقآيا حنين

فوائد المراة الطويلة كثيرة , وبالاخص في انجاب التوائم !

*أفادت دراسة حديثة بأن طول قامة الأم قد يزيد احتمالات ولادة التوائم. وأشار جاري شتينمان، دكتور النساء والتوليد في المركز الطبي في لونغ أيلاند بنيويورك، إلى أن السبب يرجع إلى وجود بروتين يفرزه الكبد يستجيب لهرمون النمو الذي يرفع من حساسية المبيضين لهرمون منشط يؤدي إلى زيادة إنتاج البويضات.*  
*وبالتالي إنجاب التوائم. وأوضح شتينمان أنه كلما قصرت قامة المرأة، كلما انخفضت معدّلات إنتاج هذا البروتين، يذكر أن النساء اللاتي يتناولن منتجات حيوانية، وبخاصة منتجات الألبان، قد يرتفع لديهن بنسبة خمسة أضعاف احتمالات إنجاب التوائم، وذلك لأن الأبقار تنتج عامل النموّ الذي يشبه الأنسولين استجابة لهرمونات النموّ وتفرزه في الدم وينتقل البروتين بذلك إلى اللبن.*  
منقوووووووووول

----------


## واحة العالم

تسلمي على المعلومة

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> تسلمي على المعلومة





الله يسلمك :bigsmile: 
شكرا لك على التواجد
دمتي برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------


## عنيده

*معلموومه جديد و حلوووه و خصوصا اني طووويله بس مو وايد ..* 
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه ..*

*تحياتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

والله حركاااااات :kaseh:  يعني في أمل اني أكون ام لتوائم :wavetowel2: 
 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه* 
*طرح لاعدم* 
*دمتي بود*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *معلموومه جديد و حلوووه و خصوصا اني طووويله بس مو وايد ..* 
> *الله يعطيك الف عافيه ..* 
> 
> *تحياتي*



الله يعافيك ويخليك
اني بعد طويلة :wink: 
شكرا عنيدة للتواجد الرائع
دمتي برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> والله حركاااااات يعني في أمل اني أكون ام لتوائم
> 
> 
> *ربي يعطيك الف عافيه* 
> *طرح لاعدم* 
> 
> *دمتي بود*



 
الله يعافيك يالغلا
قولي ان شاء فيه أمل
بس مو من اول حمل عشان لاتتعبي في تربيتهم 

شكرا لتنوير صفحتي
دمتي برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم أختي بقايا الحنين*

*أنا وياش في الي قلتيه*

*لكن أنا مرتي قصلة و جابت توأم*

*و طلعوا اصبيان و اطوال عليي* 

*لكن مواصفات هالمره مره راقيه و أهم شي تطبخ زين و تحب لضيوف*

*اتصدقوا كان في بيتنا 29 فرد من الناصرة*

*خسارة راحوا ألحين*

*تسلمي على هالمعلومة*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *السلام عليكم أختي بقايا الحنين*
> 
> *أنا وياش في الي قلتيه* 
> *لكن أنا مرتي قصلة و جابت توأم* 
> *و طلعوا اصبيان و اطوال عليي*  
> *لكن مواصفات هالمره مره راقيه و أهم شي تطبخ زين و تحب لضيوف* 
> *اتصدقوا كان في بيتنا 29 فرد من الناصرة* 
> *خسارة راحوا ألحين* 
> 
> *تسلمي على هالمعلومة*



 
الله يسلمك يارب ويخليك لمرتك ولاولادك ويخليهم لك
انجاب التوائم ليس مقتصرا فقط على النساء الطوال
لكن غالبية الاطباء يؤيدون هذة المعلومة

يمكن زوجتك جابت توائم لانها تشرب لبن واجد :bigsmile: 
فزادت نسبة الهرمون المنشط لزيادة أنتاج البويضات
والله العالم

اسعدني تنويركم لصفحتي أبي العزيز أبو سلطان
موفق لكل خير
دمت برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أشكرك عزيزتي عالمعلومة 
ألف الحمد لله اني طويلة
يعني فيه امل يكون عندي توأم
لأني أحب التوائم واااااايد
بالخصوص اللي يتشابهون

----------


## أمل الظهور

معلومه جدبده 


ياربي الواحد يالله يقدر يربي واحد بعد يجيه توأم  :wacko: 


الله يعين ام التوائم ويساعدها على تربيتهم 


تسلمي خيتي على المعلومه 

ننتظر جديدك

----------


## نبراس،،،

معلومات جميله جدا 
مشكووووووووره خيييه

----------


## أبو سلطان

> الله يسلمك يارب ويخليك لمرتك ولاولادك ويخليهم لك
> انجاب التوائم ليس مقتصرا فقط على النساء الطوال
> لكن غالبية الاطباء يؤيدون هذة المعلومة 
> يمكن زوجتك جابت توائم لانها تشرب لبن واجد
> فزادت نسبة الهرمون المنشط لزيادة أنتاج البويضات
> والله العالم 
> اسعدني تنويركم لصفحتي أبي العزيز أبو سلطان
> موفق لكل خير
> دمت برعاية المولى ولطف الباري



*السلام عليكم*

*ما عليش رديت للموضوع مرة أخرى حبا للفائدة و أرجو ان لا تتضايقي مني أختي الكريمة بقايا حنين* 

*زوجتي لا تشرب لا الحليب و لا اللبن و لكن لعلها من نعم الله جل و علا و هناك أمثلة:* 

*فمثلا بنت أختي معتدلة الطول و جابت توأم*

*خالة زوجتي قصيرة و جابت توأم*

*زوجتي قصيرة جابت توأم*

*فهل له علاقة بالوراثة؟*

*و إلا فالتوأمة هي من نعمه جل شأنه و ليس لها مقاس نسائي معين*

*هذا و الله أعلم*

*و شكرا لكِ أختي*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> أشكرك عزيزتي عالمعلومة 
> ألف الحمد لله اني طويلة
> يعني فيه امل يكون عندي توأم
> لأني أحب التوائم واااااايد
> بالخصوص اللي يتشابهون



العفوووووو خية *اللؤلؤ المكنون*
شكرا للتواجد الرائع

موفقة لكل خير
دمتي برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> معلومه جدبده 
> 
> 
> ياربي الواحد يالله يقدر يربي واحد بعد يجيه توأم  
> 
> الله يعين ام التوائم ويساعدها على تربيتهم  
> 
> تسلمي خيتي على المعلومه  
> 
> ننتظر جديدك



الله يسلمك ويعافيك خيتي *أمل الظهور*
شكرا على التواجد الرائع
ماننحرم من هالطلة الحلوة

موفقة لكل خير
دمتي برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> معلومات جميله جدا 
> مشكووووووووره خيييه



 

العفو أخي الكريم *قمي*
يسلمووووووو على المرور

موفق لكل خير 
دمت برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> 
> *ما عليش رديت للموضوع مرة أخرى حبا للفائدة و أرجو ان لا تتضايقي مني أختي الكريمة بقايا حنين*  
> *زوجتي لا تشرب لا الحليب و لا اللبن و لكن لعلها من نعم الله جل و علا و هناك أمثلة:*  
> *فمثلا بنت أختي معتدلة الطول و جابت توأم* 
> *خالة زوجتي قصيرة و جابت توأم* 
> *زوجتي قصيرة جابت توأم* 
> *فهل له علاقة بالوراثة؟* 
> ...



العفو أخي العزيز* أبو سلطان*
ولافي مضايقة ولاشيء :bigsmile:  
ليس لهآ مقياس نسآئي فعلا ً .. لكن مآتم ذكره أسبآب تسآعد 
في زيادة , عملية إنجآب التوآئم ليس إلا ..
والوراثة سبب من هذة الاسباب.. 
وكما قلت التوائم نعمة من نعمه جل جلاله علينآ ... 
موفق لكل خير :signthankspin: 
دمت برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يووو حركاااااات معلومه جديده 
هع عفر يعنوني لاني من الاطوووااال مررره خخخ 
وبصراحة لما كنت في ابتدائي ومتوسط ولين ثانوي استحي اوقف جنب بنوته قصيره ههههه << يووه طلعت عن الموضوع ..
بس ان شاء الله في المستقبل اجيب توأأأم لاني بحب التوائم وبحب الاطفال 
يسلمووو غلاااتووو بقايا الحنين ع الطرح 
لا عدمنا جديدك
تحيااااااااااتوووووو

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> يووو حركاااااات معلومه جديده 
> 
> هع عفر يعنوني لاني من الاطوووااال مررره خخخ 
> وبصراحة لما كنت في ابتدائي ومتوسط ولين ثانوي استحي اوقف جنب بنوته قصيره ههههه << يووه طلعت عن الموضوع ..
> بس ان شاء الله في المستقبل اجيب توأأأم لاني بحب التوائم وبحب الاطفال 
> يسلمووو غلاااتووو بقايا الحنين ع الطرح 
> لا عدمنا جديدك
> 
> تحيااااااااااتوووووو



*أهلين حبيبتي *عوامية صفوانية**
الله يسلمك ويعافيك من كل شر...

أكيد يعنوش دام انش من الطوال...
حتى اني أغلب صاحباتي أقصر مني
ولما أوقف جنبهم أحسهم أقزام واقفين جنبي :embarrest: 

ان شاء الله نفرح فيش وفي عيالش يارب :bigsmile: 
أسعدني تنويركم لصفحتي ...

موفقة لكل خير
دمتي برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------

